# Traction layout in N



## thx712517 (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been tossing around the idea of a modern streetcar layout using Kato's Portram or Centram tram in a 1' x 4' area. However, I've been coming up dry when trying to search for examples in what makes a good traction layout! I was imagining something that went from suburb to urban, but not finding a lot of info out there on things to take into account. I thought trams would be more popular since it lets you get away with ridiculously tight curves and frequent stations.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can do a lot with traction layouts. I don't know if you can get all
of the various track, turnout and overhead fittings in N scale tho.

Even with HO you could easily set up a streetcar system on a 2' X 6'
layout. The turning radius is extremely tight to go around
city corners. I built one several years ago that had 2 streetcar lines
that shared the same track in 2 'downtown' blocks then each went 
on it's own route to the 'burbs'. It was straight DC so I had to do
the usual 2 power pack, and double throw switches to control the
overhead power for individual streetcar control. In effect, it was 
a downtown loop with turnouts to the 2 'burb' loops.

Don


----------



## thx712517 (Dec 31, 2010)

Any pictures of that layout? It sounds pretty nice. While I'd like to be in HO since that's what my main layout is, finding modern streetcars in that scale is turning out to be a pain.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry, I no longer have any pics of my HO streetcar layout. It's theme
was downtown St. Louis in the 50s.

You can find just about every streetcar design of history in HO including the
latest 'light rail' cars. PCC cars of the 50s, and the old 4 wheel Birneys
to name just a few.

There are also available in HO
all of the track, turnouts, crossings
and overhead parts needed for a good operating layout including
'girder rail' used in streets.
I would think that you will have greater difficulty finding those for N scale, and
I can't imagine trying to set up the overhead in N. It was difficult enough 
in HO.

By the way, if you are serious about traction, you can join
our Florida Electric railways club for 10.00 a year. 
For that you get almost
daily emails of traction news, quarterly printed color newsletters
with articles about history streetcar systems. Meeting attendance
is not required, tho most welcome. Let me know.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Traction Layout*

Thx712517;

You might want to check kalmbach.com for their old book, "Traction Guidebook".
It covered all aspects of the subject pretty well. It may be out of print, but if so, your public library, or Amazon.com may be able to find a used copy for you.
Bachman makes PCC cars and Brill trolleys in H.O., and N scale. For more modern trams, Kato, or some European manufacturer is more likely. We have a nice modern trolley system here in San Diego. It uses German made Siemens equipment. I don't know if any models are available.
How ever if it's made, walthers.com will likely have it.
It is possible to make overhead wire in N scale. Not easy,mind you, but possible.

Good Luck with your project;

Traction Fan


----------

